# موضوع حــــــــــــــريق مصور



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Foam spray nozzle


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

*Nozzles of fast action and early inhibition**

*


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Fire Hydrants


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

LANDING VALVES


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Foam Fire Hydrants


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## وائل البرعى (4 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ورجاء لا تنسى كتابة اسم الجزء المصور*


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

 *Firefighting*


*Remotely Controlled Fire fighting System MVF-5 *





​*
Key benefits of the remotely controlled Machines*​

Design&construction based on build-on purpose principles
Remotely controled
Versatile platform with different operational attachments
Working in all conditions
Client-oriented products
High cost effectiveness and efficiency
Easy to operate & maintain
Quick and inexpensive transport





​

Tracked remote-controlled Fire Fighting System developed to extinguish fire in hazardous and inaccessible areas
Designed for extreme conditions with multiple tool attachments
System can be used in high risk industries where there is a great dangerous of explosion and leakage of dangerous flammable substances












Safety of personnel and protection from fire by using remotely control unit
Only one person can operate the system
Built-on purpose system with original design and construction based on extensive experience and study of user needs
System can approach areas inaccessible to regular fire fighting vehicles
Capability to connect with different water sources (hydrant, mobile water tanks)
System is fully protected against possible explosions and fragments (HARDOX)
System can be transported by road, air and sea

*Application of the Remotely Controlled Fire fighting System MVF-5 *


*INITIAL MARKET GROUP*
*MAINSTREAM MARKET GROUP*
*SECONDARY MARKET GROUP*



*Oil refineries and chemical plants*


*Nuclear power plants*


*Chemical storage areas*


*Storage areas of flammable materials*


*Army storage depots for explosives and munitions*


*Transportation of flammable materials*



*Fire fighting brigades** and organizations *


*Emergency response** teams *


*Military applications*


*Laboratories*


*Terrorism preventions*



*Private companies*


*Forests *


*Airports*






​*MVF-5 Technical Data*



*DIMENSION*


*Length**:**5327 mm*
*Width**:**2200 mm*
*Height**:**2055 mm*
*W**eight with tools *
*and full tank**: **10500 kg*


*Maximum speed**:**7 km/h*
*Ground bearing pressure**:**0,64 kg/cm2*
*Control**: **Remote controlled*
*Maximum operated distance**: **Up to 1500 m*
*Main hydraulic system**: **380 bar*
*Hydraulic tank capacity**: **130 l*
*POWER TRAIN SYSTEM*


*Engine **:**Perkins*
*Type of engine**: **1106DE66TA*
*Engine weight**: **709 kg*
*Number of cylinders**: **6-cylinder, in-line,**turbo-charged diesel*
*Engine power **:**205 kW*
*Torque **: **950 Nm at 1400 rpm*
*Engine oil quantity **: **20 - 25 l*
*Fuel tank capacity **: **120 l*
*Fuel consumption **: **15 l/h*

*HYDRAULIC SYSTEM*


*Drive system – Hydrostatic*
*Bosch - Rexroth*
*Pump drive system – Hydrostatic*
*Bosch – Rexroth*
*FIRE FIGHTING SYSTEM*


*Water pump manufacturer **: **Ziegler*
*Water pump type**: **FPN 10-2000-1H*
*Water pump displacement**: **2000 l/min*
*Water gun**: **Ziegler*
*Water gun type**: **ZW 20*
*Water tank capacity**: 25**00 l*
*Foam tank capacity **: 7**00 l*
*Foam concentration **: **0.3 - 6%*
*Water gun range**:**55 m*
*SURVEILLANCE SYSTEM*


*Video system with infrared cameras *


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

[h=1]Hfc-227ea Fire Suppression System FM200[/h]


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Firefighting Foam Products


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Spotmaster 500ltr. Firefighting Skid


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://hr.aalan.hr/Katalog/tabid/3637/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/11472/Firefighting.aspx


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Fire Hydrant


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Co2


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Advance Fire Extinguishing Ball


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

F.D.C.


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

وائل البرعى قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا ورجاء لا تنسى كتابة اسم الجزء المصور*



شاكر مرورك والتعقيب 
بعض القطع مكتوب عليها اسمها
وسوف احاول ان اتقيد بملاحظتك في الباقي 
ما اسطعت الى ذلك سبيلا


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Pendent Recessed Pendent Sprinkler


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Fire Sprinkler Concealed Type Fire Sprinkler


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://firewize.com/blog/2010/04/automatic-fire-sprinkler-systems-principal-operation


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

هنا دمج النظامين 
الجاف للاماكن القابلة لتجميد المياه
والرطب للاخرى


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

المعركة الازلية
بين
الخير - الماء
والشر -النار-


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

*A Typical Fire Sprinkler System*
1. main water tank
2. main water pump
3. main pilot valve (dry)
4. pilot valve (wet)
5. sprinkler head - standing configuration
6. sprinkler head - hanging configuration
7. pressure tank
8. testing piping
9. testing piping
10. filling piping
11. compressor
12. alarm bell
13. fire central
14. alarm bell
15. pressure gauge
16. switchboard


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.binhyen.com.vn/solutions.aspx/detail,71,75,28,sprinkler-system,sprinkler-types/


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.regencyfire.com/Design-Consultation.shtml


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.hydronicseng.com/paypercalc.htm


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

Modular Automatic Type Fire Extinguisher
http://www.indiamart.com/somyapyrotekservices/fire-safety-equipment.html


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.residentialsprinklerdesign.com/sprinkler-shop.php


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://cool.conservation-us.org/waac/wn/wn16/wn16-3/wn16-309.html


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.indiamart.com/stylex-fireprotection-systems/storage-sprinklers.html


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

more[h=2]OSYSU-1 & OSYSU-2 Outside Screw and Yoke Valve Supervisory Switches[/h]


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.classicfire.com/res_sys.html


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.floridafireservice.com/fire-suppression-costs.html


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

*FYI: FM-200 Fire Suppression System


لمعرفة الارقام اعلاه ارجع للموقع ادنا
هhttp://www.firewaterservices.com/fyi/fm200.htm


*


----------



## Atatri (4 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## aati badri (5 يونيو 2012)

3atooora قال:


> بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع



وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## nofal (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ihp (6 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك الف عافية على مجهودك الرائع 
*


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و موضوع ممتاز و لكن كنت اتمنى توضيح اكثر عن المكونات


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

eng/gladiator قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و موضوع ممتاز و لكن كنت اتمنى توضيح اكثر عن المكونات



الآن لا استطيع الدخول على المشاركات وتعديلها
لأن حق التعديل يكون فاعلا لساعات فقط
أرجو من الأخوة في الادارة الدخول على المشاركات واضافة التوضيحات المطلوبة لوسمح زمنهم الغالي


----------



## فوزى ناصف (7 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع اللى انا بدور عليه اصلا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك فيك أخي العزيز صاحب هذا الموضوع المهم جدا لكل مهندس ميكانيك ... وارجو من حضرتك تمدنا بمخططات مشاريع منفذه لأبنيه أو اي تطبيقات صناعيه أخرى ....
مع شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## sharaf911 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------

